# Trojaner in Firefox-Add-on stiehlt Zugangsdaten für Banken



## Newsfeed (5 Dezember 2008)

Der "Trojan.PWS.ChromeInject" getaufte Schädling liest aufgerufene URLs mit und loggt die Login-Daten mit, wenn der Anwender bestimmte Bankenseiten öffnet - dazu gehören auch deutsche Banken.

Weiterlesen...


----------

